# Best Smoker For Winter Smoking



## two much smoke (Sep 9, 2008)

Can anyone suggest a good lower priced smoker to use during the winter months in Canada? Electrics do not seem to be able to get the temp. up and sustain it when the temp is below zero.


----------



## richtee (Sep 9, 2008)

No matter what type you do get, a wind break is essential for real cold weather use. I use a wrap here in MI- natural fiber carpet, and it's good for at least 50Â° in temps. A plywood or such wind break will help you tons.


----------



## two much smoke (Sep 9, 2008)

Is smoking in the garage advisable?


----------



## flash (Sep 9, 2008)

As long as you have some ventilation. Remember you are going to have smoke building if its too tight. 
Electrics seem to be limitied until you mod them with a rheostat for more control. Also and this is a big plus, switch to Playbox Sand instead of water. You will see higher and more constant temps with sand. Remember to place a sheet of foil over the sand to catch any drippings. This way you can add alittle water to it and use it again.
You may want to look into the GOSM Propane models.


----------



## richtee (Sep 9, 2008)

I only do that with the main door open and a back window open. A 3 sided windbreak and perhaps a top to it a foot or so above the smoker would be as good. You could even make it a box...with insulation with proper clearances and a small air entry and smoke exit I suppose.

And the sand trick helps too!


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 9, 2008)

Build a drum, best cold weather smoker ever made!!





By imn88fan


----------

